# Detailed GPS maps for Baja and Ensenada



## AussieInEnsenada (Oct 20, 2011)

Dear All, I recently discovered that standard maps on GPS units have little detail for Mexico (Garmin nuvi; 2012). I'm planning on a permanent move to Ensenada and would appreciate any advice on which GPS unit to buy or upgrades to make? 

Perhaps I should stick with the good ol' paper maps?

Cheers
Luke


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You would be wise to stick with conventional paper maps, such as the Guia Roji maps and atlas. They are available online and can be sent to you.
Not only are most Mexican GPS maps pretty lacking in detail, they are often way out of date and obviously can't keep up with the rapid construction, changes, one way streets, lateral street rules for turns, etc. The other big disadvantage is that the GPS routes you by the common tourist routes and major highways (tolls), and may not even include alternate routes, free roads or scenic detour options.
As such, we use real maps, not GPS.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

You have to purchase the Mexican content separately, it does not come preloaded into Garmins. I bought a lifetime update for all of N America about a year ago and have updated it twice so far. Go to the Garmin website and have your unit and a cord to hook it to the computer ready.

I found it useful on the drive to Ajijic but not so much in GDL. It has the general idea for the big city but lots of errors. Every other trip to and from the border it has helped just fine. Never tried it in Baja though.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

If you have lifetime updates for Garmin, it now includes Mexico, but you have look for it when you update and make sure you download "all of North America" They are a big improvement over a year or 2 ago and are actually the same maps Microsoft uses in Streets & Trips. You can download a trial version of that and see what sort of detail is offered and that will tell you what the Garmin maps will be like. see http://www.microsoft.com/streets/en-us/free-trial.aspx

I have previously used BICI GPS maps for Mexico, but as you can see in the screen shots linked below, that I produced, Garmins are currently superior.

BICI vs Garmin 2011 versions

Notice on the first comparison, BICI has no detail for Bara Navidad, but Garmin does.

I use the GPS & Guia Roji together.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Which to Buy? Where?*

I have a Garmin 1350 and want to get the Mexico maps into it. I am coming to Mexico next month. Which version is recommended, where does one get it and how?
Thank You


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> I have a Garmin 1350 and want to get the Mexico maps into it. I am coming to Mexico next month. Which version is recommended, where does one get it and how?
> Thank You


Go to the Garmin website, and if your GPS is registered they will have the info. If not you select the model then select the update, pay for it if required and plug the unit in to upgrage. Fast and easy. I bought the lifetime updates and I check every few months for any changes to it by just plugging it in and logging on.

Good luck!


----------

